
Using Rust in Windows [pdf] - yarapavan
https://github.com/microsoft/MSRC-Security-Research/blob/master/presentations/2019_11_RustFest/RustFestEU19_REvolution_Keynote.pdf
======
yarapavan
Associated blog post -> [https://msrc-blog.microsoft.com/2019/11/07/using-
rust-in-win...](https://msrc-blog.microsoft.com/2019/11/07/using-rust-in-
windows/)

This Saturday 9th of November, there will be a keynote from Microsoft
engineers Ryan Levick and Sebastian Fernandez at RustFest Barcelona. They will
be talking about why Microsoft is exploring Rust adoption, some of the
challenges we’ve faced in this process, and the future of Rust adoption in
Microsoft. If you want to talk with some of the people working on how
Microsoft is evolving its code practices for better security, be sure to
attend the keynote and talk to Ryan and Sebastian afterwards!

